# Discus



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello!

My name is Tonya. I have a 29 gallon tank. It was originally going to be for goldfish. After an infestation of ich that was introduced into our tank by some fish - from a store we will never go to again - we have cycled the tank, tested the water and finally gotten everything back up to a starting point to introduce new fish to the tank.

My husband knows of my insanse love of discus and suggested we might get two or three juvenile discus for our tank. Would 29 be enough space for them? Does it take a year for them to reach maturity? If so we would be able to upgrade to a 55 or 75 at that time we just cant manage that at the moment in our tiny apartment. In a year we will rent a house and have room for the 29 and a larger tank too.

So, do I have enough room for two-three juvies? And, what all do I need for them? I know we will need a good water conditioner and likely a ro system which we have no problem with. Any comments or suggestions are greatly welcomed


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Discus are not really beginner fish, they are a far cry from goldfish.

A 29 is also too small for them, even for juvies. They need to be fed a lot and often when they are juvies so as not to stunt their growth, this means lots of large water changes to maintain a clean environment in such a small tank.

You never know what position you will be in down the line, you should only get fish which you can house at full size right off the bat.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

With that being said are there any cichlids that I could house in a 29 gallon tank? My husband has raised/bred red bellied piranha's before and so I do have a knowledgable source in my house on how to take care of fish. We just dont know much about cichlids but I am leaning towards them to house in my tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Look into South American dwarf cichlids like German Blue rams ,Bolivian Rams,or Apitogrammas.They are great smaller fish with lots of color and personality.And they can be pretty picky about water quality which would be good long term practice for discus after you have a tank big enough for them.
The dwarfs only require good water quality,possibly on the softer side.To be honest with 3 (or even 2) discus in a 29,besides them being cramped you really only would have been doing more waterchanges probly.The discus keepers(pros/vetrans) can be obsessed to the point of 50% waterchanges daily!They all certainly make multiple 50%+ changes weekly!There is a reason they are called the king of the aquarium besides appearance.The need the royal treatment.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

By good qater quality would you say I would need an ro system? Also, of the cichlids you mentioned...do they get along with other cichlids? Could I have one of a couple different one of those? How many of the cichlids are needed for them to thrive?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Your waters gH and kh are more important than the pH.soft water is low in both of those,but pH really can vary.You wouldn't need an RO system (depending on your source water) unless you wanted to breed.The apistos and rams will do fine in the same tank.If your not going to breed then mixing is ok and although most LFS sell pairs I would recommend a trio of 2 females to 1 male.The apistos are fairly easy to sex when mature,but all bets are off if it is not clear with the rams.I can sex my rams,but in the LFS ?????


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

How would I take care of the gh and kh? Tulsa water is supposed to be hard but when we got it tested at the local pet store and when we bought an api test kit the results really werent all that bad. We are going to get some seachems prime water conditioner as well. What more would we need to get the water that the cichlids you mentioned would need? Will the store refuse to sell me singles in the fish I want? More and more I am finding the people working at those stores dont actually know what they are talking about at all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

TonyaPatrick1985 said:


> More and more I am finding the people working at those stores dont actually know what they are talking about at all.


They sell products not answers to questions!If your gH/kH is higher than 4(each) then you would be best cutting your water with RO/DI.The DI(deionosed) is an important part of getting the water to be soft.I got my ro/di from BRS(bulk reef supply).You will go through the deionising resin faster than anything else.BRS filter replacements and deionising resins are a good price.Get the color changing DI resin if you elect to get a unit.It changes color from blue to brown to let you know when it is exhausted.I bought the 6 stage ro/dual di unit and love it!It came with EVERY accessory that all others will charge you for.Digital meters(HM brand),3 different plumbing connections ,pressure gauge,float valve and the shut off that keeps you from burning up your filters even when the resevior is full.


BRS 6 Stage DELUXE RO/DI System - 75GPD - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Kantha (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Tonya, "The discus should be housed in a large, tall tank (i.e., 35 gallons or more) with a soft substrate and a layer of floating plants to produce subdued lighting. An occasional rock can be provided as long as it does not obstruct its large, open swimming area in the center of the tank. Strict attention must be paid to water quality. Frequent partial water changes are a must." Hope you can get an idea from this

How many Gold Fish are in you tank now?

this is my Planted Discus Community tank you may check this too.This tank has, 12 Discus, 2 Angels, 01 Rainbow Fish, 40 Cardinal Tetras, 20 Rammynose, 20 Pristilas, 3 Plecos, 3 Clown Loach, 2 Algie Eaters, 3 Otocinclus, 3 Coridows, Live Plants, 300 W Heater, 2 way Air Pump, Boyo Canister Filter with UV 3000lph, 45W X2 Lights and CO2 System.

Discus Fish Tank (Planted 200 gal) - YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BCl4feNaV_k


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Since I dont want to breed the cichlids could I get perhaps a little bit cheaper of a ro system? I wasnt wanting to spend much more than $150. Our water is not too bad, we have a testing kit, thermometer and some seachem's prime water conditioner. Would that suffice for 2-3 dwarf cichlids like the type you mentioned?


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

No goldfish. Our tank got an Ich infestation. And, everyone died  Our tank is just about ready to start housing fish again.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

TonyaPatrick1985 said:


> Since I dont want to breed the cichlids could I get perhaps a little bit cheaper of a ro system? I wasnt wanting to spend much more than $150. Our water is not too bad, we have a testing kit, thermometer and some seachem's prime water conditioner. Would that suffice for 2-3 dwarf cichlids like the type you mentioned?


It really depends on gH/kH?
Check into spectapure ro systems.They are suppossed to very high quality and affordable.
Found this one searching spectapure(it is not spectapure);


Amazon.com: 4-Stage RO/DI System Reef Aquarium Filter with 100 GPD Membrane and Clear Housings reverse osmosis &RO DI: Home Improvement
I would be careful with "cheap" filters.Make sure what ever you get has common sized replacements so your not burned nuying replacement filter from only one place(that's how they get their $$$).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

In Tulsa it depends on your location on your water source. Tulsa gets there water from 3 different lakes. Where I am at ph runs around 7.1 and across town in south Tulsa There are friends that there water is close to 8 +


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I live on 71st/Yale very close by St. Francis hospital.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Also, we do have a bio-wheel filtration system in the tank currently. Does this help or hinder a cichlid's environment in any way?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The filter will depend on the size of it and its capabilities. Where your located at puts you in a range of the higher end of mid level ph.

I would look into Neolamprologus a smaller cichlids. I have kept both brichardi and helianthus, both beautiful fish. With the brichardi zi even managed a few plants.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have the Marineland (Aquaria) AMLPFK29B Biowheel Aquarium Kit with LED Light. Would the filter in that set up (which is what I have) be good enough for the cichlids you mentioned? Also, would the ph in my area be sufficient for them or would I need water additives or possibly an ro system?


----------



## Leclair10 (Jun 22, 2009)

I wasn't gonna weigh in on this post but now I guess I did. Yes a 29 gallon is too small for Discus. Discus do better in groups of 6 or more as they like to school and feel better in groups. 

Also true that discus are not beginner fish.......but we all had to learn to keep them at one time. You do not need RO to raise Discus,juvies grow better in harder water. RO is only needed for breeding.

IMO/IME discus need to be STABLE!!!! That is an important factor. Meaning I have water that is PH 7.8 and moderately hard.........and I keep Wild's in it.
Domestic Discus are pretty much kept in tap water these days. The best thing you can do is get a 55 gallon or bigger and buy from a local breeder or someone close to you. Ask and USE the advice given by the breeder.

Also IMO/IME people that are trying to raise discus for the first time should have the tank bare bottom and no decorations,yep that's right nothing! Once you catch on to Discus and their needs then try a planted tank. Also try and find a mentor to help you along.....that is another key element. Daily water changes and food are another key element. To grow big discus you gotta change the water daily and you gotta feed heavy!!!

The discus in my avatar are Wild direct from Columbia and live in high PH and harder water. Same as my Wild Blue Faced Heckels. Sorry for the book!!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Your water would be fine for them. Just acclimate them right. Keep up with weekly maint and you should be fine. Add some caves as they do like them.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

I am highly successful with Discus. I use 29 for breeding and holding. I have never tried to have a group in a tank that small, but I think it can be done. I doubt seriously you will like what I think it will require.

First, you need five Discus. They will grieve themselves to death if there are too few.

Second, if you have a problem and they get sick, they will probably all die.

Item one to prevent "ick," the tank must stay above 87 degrees but not above 90 degrees.

Item two, and this is the most important and why I do not recommend you do this, it is not negotiable in a tank that small, 50% water changes daily. The water must be pure, up to temperature, aerated, and at the right PH. I recommend making it in a large trash can with RO/DI water, RO Right and Discus Essential additives only, a dedicated heater matched to tank temperature, and a bubbler.

You cannot have gravel or real plants. The bottom will have to be bare so you can get all the crud out from their diet and waste daily. They do like vertical things but you need to be able to take them out if needed to vacuum when you do the daily water changes.

If you ever add fish, a three week isolation period.

I recommend a 55 gallon minimum for Discus. Mine are in a 240 and people tell me all the time how big and healthy theirs are, they have not seen mine. They are close to blemish free and the big ones are really seven inches. As a person that loves Discus, I think the commitment is too much for a beginner. I highly recommend Cichlids as they are pretty and can about live in a toilet bowl. I had them for years and they are great fish.

Added thought, if you have a problem with your Discus, check your water conditions. If they are fine check your water conditions. If that proves not to be the problem, you need to do a 95% water change immediately because the only thing left is water conditions.

I had Cichlids in a 55, 110, and 29. I moved to Texas and my family did not follow for a year later. I only went home about every three months. The power would go out and the ground fault would trip and all pumps and heaters would go out. My wife and sons never checked it so there was no telling how long it was out. They never changed water or even added water for evaporation. It was not unusual for me to come home to a tank that was 50% full and no pumps running. I made it up with unprepared water out of the hose. At the end of the year there were more fish than when I left. The little suckers bread like rabbits.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

There are also less demanding dwarf cichlids. If someone starts only, it should not be too complicated.
For example, a pair Nanacara anomala in this basin with a few neon, or Glowlight.
The Nanacara have a very interesting brood care behavior for the beginner. This you unforgettable. No special water claims. The other small fish enhance the brooding instinct of the female.
GBR already require more experience.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

No special water conditions for the cichlids you mentioned? Perhaps that would be the best bet for me. I dont want to go beyond my aquarium skill level at this point. Are they easy to find?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The nanacara you might be able find through local club, but you can also order any online.


----------



## TonyaPatrick1985 (Mar 10, 2014)

Order fish online? Really? How are they shipped to you? I assume you would 
have to be at home during time of delivery to ensure that the fish dont die. How does that work? That might be my best bet, if it is feasible, because the local stores dont seem to have many cichlids outside of African cichlids and as stated earlier dont seem to know what they are doing.


----------



## Rod4Rodger (Jan 2, 2012)

Ordering fish online is risky. I have had great success and great failure. They only ship over night first thing so it cost a small fortune for shipping. Yes you must be there to receive them. If you do not isolate them for three weeks and in MHO, treat with formalin for 24 hours and amoxicillin for ten days, you might as well add chlorine bleach with them. The more you order the better because they use bigger boxes that do not tend to get tossed around as much.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have never had a problem with fish being shipped priority, if they are packed right should be fine. You can always have them shipped to your job or have shipper to put hold for delivery on label


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

My last fish were shipped priority free and all 20 fish I ordered were of perfect health. Only thing I have lost in shipping is shrimp, never fish. I did not have to be there to receive them but if you are not and they are left outside you take the risk.


----------



## SueD (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't like to have fish shipped just because of the cost. But when I was having a hard time trying to find chili rasboras, I did have some shipped. They arrived well packed, healthy and are still alive and well about 9 months later. I had them shipped priority, rather than overnight, to save on shipping costs.


----------

